# Kürschnerei Skill 550



## fixfox10 (15. Juli 2011)

Vorhin haben wir in den Feuerlanden die große Spinne gekillt.
Gruundsätzlich kann man sie kürschnern, aber es wird mir angezeigt, daß man einen Skill von 550 braucht, um die Dame abzuziehen. Ich hab zwar Handschuhe im Inventar, die mit Sammler (+5 Kürschnerfertigkeit) verzaubert sind, aber damit komm ich immer noch nur auf 530. Muß ja bei dem einen oder anderen Mob (Boss) mal sein.
Aber es fehlen mir immer noch 20 Punkte. Wo bekomme ich die her?
Gibts da noch irgendeine Gegenstandsvebesserung oder ein Kürschnermesser, das mir entgangen wäre?
Oder haben Worgen da so irgendeine Volksfähigkeit, die ich nicht kenne?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gazeran (15. Juli 2011)

Worgen haben +10 Kürschnerei
und es gibt ein Schwert aus ZG (auch dem neuen) das auch +10 Kürschnern hat.


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. Juli 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> und es gibt ein Schwert aus ZG (auch dem neuen) das auch +10 Kürschnern hat.



welches man allerdings angelegt haben muss für den +skill, ob es allerdings stackt wenn man 2 davon anhat (warri, dk, rogue etc) kann ich nicht sagen, ich denke aber schon. für die nicht schwert-tragenden klassen gibt es aber auch noch einen dolch in der schwarzfelsspitze beim "beast" (ebenfalls +10).

Hier nochmal die 2 Waffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für nicht dualwield-fähige klassen und nicht worgen also unmöglich zu erreichen


----------



## fixfox10 (15. Juli 2011)

Danke.
Perfekte Antwort.


----------



## Gazeran (15. Juli 2011)

Sry für OT, aber wie verlinkt man Items so wie du es getan hast? :S


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juli 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Sry für OT, aber wie verlinkt man Items so wie du es getan hast? :S



Gehe bei der Datenbank auf "verlinkter Tooltip". den Code kannst du dann heir posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[url.=.http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=69903][i.mg]htt.p://wowd.ata.buffed.de/tooltips/items/gif/69903.gif[/i.mg][/u.rl]


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juli 2011)

Das Schwert bzw der Dolch stackt. Wir haben eine Jägerin in unserem Raid die als Blutelfe mit +5 Handschuhvz und 2x dem Schwert aus Zul'Gurub auf 550 kommt. Beth'tilac dropt allerdings auch nur 2 - 3x Primitives Leder. Also nicht wirklich lohnenswert.^^


----------



## Qira (30. Juli 2011)

Lohnt es sich den Skill so hoch zu bringen für Nef?

Oder droppt der auch nur 2-3Leder?


----------



## Dragon02031987 (30. Juli 2011)

Ist das nun eigentlich so gewollt das Bosse eine so hohen Skill ervordern oder nur ein Bug?
Denn ich wollte letztens im Steinernen Kern Ozruk mit meiner Spitzhacke bearbeiten und der erfordert auch nen Skill von 530


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

Nein, ist Absicht. Liegt am Level, da diese 88 sind.


----------

